# Some group shots of my bottles



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,  Every so often I take my bottles of the shelf, and clean the kitchen and woodstove grime off them. (Although my wife would claim I just like to "fondle them".) At any rate, she just doesnt understand. A few weeks back when I had them down, I decided to take some group shots of my collecting interests, And see if anyone else shared the same. The first couple pics. are of my Half - Pint Mineral Waters. I got started about 8 yrs. ago with one emerald green one, and from there, just started buying diff. ones at shows. They all have great applied tapered tops, and many are nice and crude. I have not seen any pontiled ones. Some embossed Mineral Water, Kissingen Water, and Vichy Water. About all I know about Hanbury Smith is he was a Chemist from New York City. Some of the other names, include, John Morgan, Bolen Waack, Patterson Brazeau. I am especially fond of the Citron Hanbury in the center. Its got an orange swirl around the shoulder, that really sets it off. It took many Bottle Shows to come up with that one, and I would have given any price within reason to get it.. Hope youe enjoy the pics. and if anyone has any info on Hanbury Smith, I would love a link. Or has some Half Pints I dont, I would like to see them. I know of at least a handful, I havent got yet.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a slightly different angle. I have some closeup shots of like two or three at a time if anyone wants to see those, I will post them Please forgive all the white reflections spots on the shoulders, from the overhead lighting. Thanks for looking.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

This is definately my favorite.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Another type I seem to be drawn to are Colored Figural Bottles, I have got a nice little grouping started, I like all the unique shapes, and colors. I like the Figural Bitters, but my Bottle Budget wont allow my to get too involved there. I do have a nice Bininger Barrel though, with a Pontil so sharp, it will take your finger off. Anyway most of these are pretty affordable. I hope to get the large size Cobalt Blue Clam Flask someday. I have had a few chances, but havent gone for it yet. I think my best is the Turtle Bottle with the correct head Stopper. I saw one on Ebay onetime with a label for Turtle Hair Oil of some sort. I had one with no head for a long time untill a good Dealer freind  came up with one complete with stopper. I quickly upgraded, and called it a successfull Bottle Show. Enjoy the pics. Again, I have some close-up shots if your interested.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

I must also note the Violin Bottle in the back is also a Spectacular peice. Deep Ruby red from the top of the lip, down the neck. Orange down the center, fading to a slight lime green in the shoulder to almost clear in the outer shoulder. Quite a rarity in these Bottles.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Last one, Wanted to show a close up of the Turtle Bottle.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry that last pic. is huge. I'm sizing them down inside 100k but they still seem too large. Suggestions?


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Her's a shot of just Hanbury Smith Half Pints. I have a few others, that arent in this line, but this is an example of the colors there are.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to embed the pic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats the oldest figural you have there?Nice colors!I love that turtle.It reminds me of a pumpkin seed flask.
    I dug this Bee bottle about three weeks ago.It dates 1890W.m Selser is embossed on the bottom.Its a scarce bottle.The bottle is going to be in a book coming out in December called the "History of Wyncote and its People" W.m Selser grew up there and had a honey supply business. Rick


----------



## botlenut (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Rick, Cool Figural Bee Bottle. Probabely my oldest Figural Would be the Pontiled Bininger Barrel. I think that dates 1855-65. The center is embossed Old Kentucky Bourbon 1848 Reserve. Sharp open pontil. Here's a close-up of it.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 14, 2008)

hey...love all the bots shown...lovely []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Niccccccccccce!


----------



## annie44 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Mark,
 I've always admired your half pint collection, as well as your great photography.  I have a variant of the Kissengen Water, Hanbury Smith, in a dark olive amber - as opposed to the emerald green.  Took a quick photo indoors tonight, but doesn't show it off too well.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not happy with that photo - as the one on the left actually has a lot of olive in it, and the one on the right is much greener.......here's another shot, but still looks very amber.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 14, 2008)

I also have a half pint aqua Saratoga Vichy Spouting Spring, which is not too hard to come by.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 14, 2008)

bottlenut,  Nice pieces of glass.  My largest interest is the shoe bottle with the rolled thread metal cap.  I have several bottles from this period of novelty bottles   Thanks for showing them to us.  RED Matthews


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 15, 2008)

I really love the different colored mineral waters.  I have a "similar" collection but they are a mixture of sodas and mineral waters.  Mostly from California and not near as many nice colors, I have a few lime green, lot's of aquas and a couple of different shades of blue.  I would really like to start collecting barrell shaped bitters and whiskey's but currently they are out of my price range.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, Thanks for the compliments on my Bottles, and its great to see a couple pics. posted. 
    annie44, I remember when you bought the Pint Hanbury Bottles from me a few yrs. back.  Thanks for posting a picture of your half pints, Those photos look good to me. Thats a nice compliment on my photoghraphy. I'm still not sure if I'm getting the best settings on my camera yet, I end up taking like 20 and keeping 4. 
   redmatthews, The Black Amythist Show Bottle is another one of my favorites. With the hole in the toe, and the toe showing. Its super crude, with excellent detail. There,s some really cool figural bottles from this period, I agree.
  wilkie,  Would love to see a little group shot from your shelf of your Soda's and Mineral Waters. Thats alot of my collecting interest is Color, and when I started seeing the range these Hanbury Half Pints came in, it became a challenge to get the whole range, Then that led to other embossed Half Pints. I know what you mean about the Barrel Bitters, They are awesome, But My budget wont allow me to venture into those either. Especially with the current economy. Look on the bright side, Most of the Figural Bitters are amber, What fun is that?.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love those vichy waters.  I bought an emerald green one from Cindy (annie44).


----------



## colorpro (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Mark...sweet pictures, I love the turtle bottle...!! Just want to say thanks to you and Todd for taking me out for my first official bottle dig!! I had a good time, (and they managed to give me almost every bottle they found)...as a beginner, I am happy to have them. I had intended to clean them all up beautifully and then post the story (which I will do soon, as the bottles are still soaking now) They were kind enough to invite me out and boy, is it not only good exercise but always finding something!  You have a great collection and I just want to say, I hope I can dig again with you guys when it's a little more agreeable... This forum is entertaining, interesting and educational!! Happy Holidays Everyone!! Mel  As far the picture...next holiday, it will be a bottle collage ....


----------



## glass man (Dec 17, 2008)

BOTTLENUT:WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PICTURE OF YOUR ODD COLORED VIOLIN BOTTLES. I STARTED COLLECTING VIOLINS,BANJOS,BUT GAVE IT UP AND THE FEW I HAD WENT TO MY SISTER,SHE LOVES THEM.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Melenie, glad you had a good time on your first Bottle Dig with us. It's alot more fun in the Summer when its not snowing, and 30 degrees. Lets keep in touch, and as soon as the ground thaws, We'll be going, and your welcome to come out with us. Would like to see a picture of your bottles when you get them cleaned up, I'm glad you were happy with your finds. Have a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year. If we get out digging this winter, I will e-mail you.
   Glassman,  We have about 60 Violin Bottles in our Collection. these are my Wife's favorite, and I have fun picking them up at shows, and shops, Flea Markets, and anywhere else. I plan to get some pics. up soon, but they are all on the wall in hangers, and its going to be a project when I take them all down. Will try to get them up after the Holidays. My best one is pictured in this thread with my Figural bottles.


----------

